# is antec a good power supply



## jive_john (Nov 14, 2007)

iwas wondering if there a good brand of power supplys because i seen in best buy add that all antec computer compents are like 20% off and was wondering if its worth my money to pick one up cause my psu is close to 5 years old


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I only like the Antec True Power Trio Powersupplys. If its anything else i wouldnt touch it IMO.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I prefer antec psu's, quality for the most part.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I use Antec Power Supplies almost exclusively


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

In addition to the Antec Trio models which are great, the Antec NeoHE supplies are just excellent and manufacturered by Seasonic, the cadillac of power supplies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

I have heard good things about them, so I will say yes :grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The earth watts is alos decent >>>> the Basiq is junk

the smart power is also junk


antec PSU's that are *85% efficient* are all decent


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> In addition to the Antec Trio models which are great, the Antec NeoHE supplies are just excellent and manufacturered by Seasonic, the cadillac of power supplies.


All the Antecs or just the NeoHE line?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The Trio's and the Neo HE's are made by seasonic / so are the corsair HX sereis >>>> but Corsair VX and TX are made by channelwell :wave:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

The Earthwatts is also Seasonic made.


----------

